# Car insurance



## Bettyboo47 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone give me information on car insurance in UAE?
I have been told that if your car is over 7 years old you will only be covered for third party if you hit another?
Or if you have fully comp the car you hit will be covered but your car will not?
Is this true as this will play a massive part when buying a car out here?
Thanks Lisa.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Bettyboo47 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give me information on car insurance in UAE?
> I have been told that if your car is over 7 years old you will only be covered for third party if you hit another?
> Or if you have fully comp the car you hit will be covered but your car will not?
> ...


Hi,

Dear members,Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong in here as I have limited knowledge of car insurance.

Every year the car value depreciates by 10%, thus insurance is 5% of the car value. So, I believe after 7 yrs, the car is fully utilized and if involved in a major accident its better to write it off rather than taking it to agency or private repair.

Thus, I believe after 7 yrs, only third party cover is there, but I guess, it depends on the insurance companies too.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

If I'm correct (and I'm sure others will confirm), it is actually quite difficult to obtain fully comprehensive coverage for a used/second-hand vehicle irrespective of the age.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The general is cars older than 5 years should only be eligible for third party cover, but insurers do make exceptions to the rule sometimes for some vehicles.

Third party cover pays for repairs to other vehicles or buildings, road signs etc if it's your fault; fully comprehensive repairs your own car as well if it's your fault - if your car is damaged and it's someone else's fault then their insurance should pay to repair your car.

Fault is often subjective and based on whatever the reporting police officer or SAEED guy (in Abu Dhabi) decides at the time..


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Recent experience, OH's car which is under third party insurance was in collision with another car - their fault not ours'.

Our insurance took care of all repairs, whether it was paid out through our insurance and then claimed from the other party I'm not certain - but we never had to do anything other than providing our insurer with a copy of the Police Report.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Both our cars are 7 years old and both fully comp through RSA.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

I just bought a used car and am in the process of evaluating quotes and coverage for insurance. Yes, comprehensive is available for used cars and may be available but not financially practical for older used cars. Depends on the car and cost difference for the additional insurance


----------



## Bettyboo47 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Thank you for all this information it really helps us.
Lisa.


----------

